# What goes with French Onion Soup?



## bamagurl89

Im making my meal plan. I have decided that we are going to have French Onion Soup one night for dinner. What goes good with it?

Thank you 

Bamagurl


----------



## Kayelle

Welcome to Discuss Cooking bamagurl.

For me, a properly cooked French Onion Soup is worthy of being a meal in itself.
I just serve some kind of a glorified green salad with it.


----------



## Rocklobster

Kayelle said:


> Welcome to Discuss Cooking bamagurl.
> 
> For me, a properly cooked French Onion Soup is worthy of being a meal in itself.
> I just serve some kind of a glorified green salad with it.


Sounds good to me.


----------



## Addie

Kayelle said:


> Welcome to Discuss Cooking bamagurl.
> 
> For me, a properly cooked French Onion Soup is worthy of being a meal in itself.
> I just serve some kind of a glorified green salad with it.


 
Wlcome

I agree with you Kayelle. A good Chef's Salad. When I want to serve a salad that they can't forget, I go along the  prouce department and let my mind loose. Radishes, cukes, a different type of lettuce other than iceberg, grape tomatoes, anything that catches my fancy. For the cukes, I peel it so that every other line when sliced is green and it looks stripe. I also run a fork down the cuke all around it. I slice the radishes really thin and remove some of the skin on them also. Shredded carrots done on the box grater. I want the salad to be colorful as well as tasty.


----------



## Cerise

Caesar salad
Quiche
Fruit salad


----------



## taxlady

Kayelle said:


> Welcome to Discuss Cooking bamagurl.
> 
> For me, a properly cooked French Onion Soup is worthy of being a meal in itself.
> I just serve some kind of a glorified green salad with it.



One more who agrees.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

A fruit salad could serve as a second dish and dessert!


----------



## pacanis

Whenever I eat French onon soup it seems to preclude a nice rare piece of beef.  And that precludes a nicely made Black Russian for "dessert".  It is one of those things I never vary from.


----------



## merstar

Don't forget the crusty baguette!


----------



## taxlady

pacanis said:


> Whenever I eat French onon soup it seems to preclude a nice rare piece of beef.  And that precludes a nicely made Black Russian for "dessert".  It is one of those things I never vary from.



Don't you mean "includes".


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Prevacid!


----------



## babetoo

extra cheese, lol, i think a simple salad does the job.


----------



## Mel!

bamagurl89 said:


> Im making my meal plan. I have decided that we are going to have French Onion Soup one night for dinner. What goes good with it?
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Bamagurl



Maybe some tasty side dishes, such as potato salad, french fries, olives....


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Good Afternoon,

Thanks very much for posting ... 

To begin with: I would definitely go French here. French baguette or French style Baguette for the Croutons and French Raclette Cheese ... Then, if we were still hungry I would go with:

Green Asparagus Salad with hazelnuts and tarragon Vinaigrette ( which provides a vegetable and complete meal with the French Onion Soup ):

1 pound green fresh asparagus trimmed 
1/4 cup scallion or spring onion or shallot
3 tblsp Tarragon Vinegar
7 tblps Evoo
4 cups baby lettuces / curly varieites and 1 which is magenta serrated 
1/4 cup hazel nuts husked, toasted and coarsely chopped 

For the Vet: a broccoli quiche and his French onion soup ...

Interesting post.
Thanks.
Margi.


----------

